#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Tourism- Its good and bad effects

## Wondergirl

Hi ,

Tourism or tourist industry has become a major foreign exchange earner today.Sri Lanka is famous throughout the world as tourist paradise.

There are many tourists attraction in our country some of them are ruined cities ,water falls,sanctuaries, etc.


What you think about tourism it makes good or bad?



Thank you!

----------


## Alizona

I am a traveling freak and according to me, tourism is good for people. Because of this, they can explore various kinds of places. see the nature beauty, enjoy adventures things and also can remove their worries of life. I love it and really like to spend my time on this. Anyhow, you said that Sri Lanka is your country and there are lots of tourist places in it. Would you like to share some attraction names of Sri Lanka here?

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi ,
> 
> Tourism or tourist industry has become a major foreign exchange earner today.Sri Lanka is famous throughout the world as tourist paradise.
> 
> There are many tourists attraction in our country some of them are ruined cities ,water falls,sanctuaries, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my point of you, tourism is good. But every one of us should take the responsibility to keep our environment and natural resources clean. 
Then tourism won't be a problem.

----------


## COD

> Hi ,
> 
> Tourism or tourist industry has become a major foreign exchange earner today.Sri Lanka is famous throughout the world as tourist paradise.
> 
> There are many tourists attraction in our country some of them are ruined cities ,water falls,sanctuaries, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> What you think about tourism it makes good or bad?
> ...


Hello There,


Most of the people like to Tourism. Because you can get more and more happiness. And if go to different countries you can get good experiences. Sri-Lanka also a good Tourist place that's why most of the foreigners like to come to our country. So in my point of view, Tourism is a good thing. I also like to travel to different places. Do you love to Tourism?

----------

